# Pine tree smell and taste?



## SherwoodForest (Jul 17, 2009)

I miss the good old pine tree tasteing weed. Who can suggest a strain that will fill those needs? I mentioned Fallbrook weed before but nobody responded, it was some very pine stuff.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Tahoe O.G. per lake Tahoe.Right up yer alley!Cali connection baby


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2009)

cali connection's SFV kush or even better Pine tar Kush from old dream genetics


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 17, 2009)

The NL I grew from Nirvana has a pine smell and taste, not like the NL I smoked as a kid but still not bad!



                                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 17, 2009)

MK Ultra, w/o any doubt.  Just pine... smell, taste, lingers.


----------



## Barbapopa (Jul 18, 2009)

The white widow I have grown smells just like a pine tree and everyone I know who has had some loved it.  It also has a very good bud to leaf ratio.  A big main cola with minimal side branches and even those are bud covered.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jul 18, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> The NL I grew from Nirvana has a pine smell and taste, not like the NL I smoked as a kid but still not bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer


 
I agree, the times I was able to get good Northern Lights it always had what you can describe as "a taste the way a pine tree smells"...of course people who don't smoke have no idea what this means.  I also find that same taste and smell in some Jack Herer phenos which of course was created using NL among other strains.


----------



## Hextic12 (Jul 19, 2009)

like dirtyog was sayin Tahoe O.G. is like that pine taste/smell  
im actually blazin it right now, its like im chillin in a forest haha


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 19, 2009)

this is actually a result of a plant who's turpene makeup is similar to that or turpentine, which is produced from pinetrees and toootaly smells like pinetree.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terpene


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Jul 21, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I miss the good old pine tree tasteing weed. Who can suggest a strain that will fill those needs? I mentioned Fallbrook weed before but nobody responded, it was some very pine stuff.


 



Snowcap has that smell... snow on pine, patchouli, wood, forest floor, sticky pine cones and mist in the trees. A northwest clone usually, but i have seen some seeds out there, one was called snowcap x romulen. I don't know what a romulen smells like, but if it's crossed back to a snowcap you might have a pine scent dominant trait. Worth a look at.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 22, 2009)

hey sherwood, you have a coupel shwag seeds ya planted in ya greenhous grow dont you?  idk but i found last year the one shwag sativa plant i had that had buds at all worth close to smokin last year outdoors, it had a really piney taste. so did one the nugs i took off a shwag plant i have growin now in flower.
  i bet you'l like the taste of ya shwag girls if ya got any. 
 i prefer that piney hashy taste myself too over the newer strains that taste an smell fruity etc.. lol they both work but i like that erthy aroma taste an skunky piney all that . 
  your not diggin the fruity either i assume?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 22, 2009)

i was gunna say that too, almost all bagseed ive grown smells like juicy fruit or pine


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jul 22, 2009)

any type of og kush


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 22, 2009)

Great replies folks! Looks like I have some very good choices, and especially looking into the O OG Kush, sounds like heaven.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 22, 2009)

with as much land as you have i bet you could actually cross a pot plant and a pine tree sherwood


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 23, 2009)

Snowcap for sure. I can't get over the smell and taste. I've heard its clone only though. If u find seeds let me know!


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Jul 29, 2009)

Purple rhino....

Killer stuff. Tastes of pine / candy to the last hit!!!!!!!

DC.


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Jul 30, 2009)

Your very welcome!


----------

